# where to hunt next week



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey all, well as one of my earlier posts I'm new to duck hunting this year and new to hunting in Utah. I have a few days this coming week to get out of town for hunting but don't know whether to find the ducks now that everything I've been to is frozen. I live in Davis county and have hunted FB and Utah lake. I don't have a boat but looking for some tips on where I could go south of here to find walkable locations that are not frozen yet. Anything is appreciated and if anyone wants to go together I'm open to that too (pay our own way Ofcourse). Let me know of any thoughts you all have. Thanks!!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Scouting in real life instead of internet scouting has worked out for a lot of people. Just start looking at maps, walk around, and eventually you may find a field, river, or some other source of open water. A lot of guys on here have scouted them out and aren't very willing to give out these spots to "a new hunter new to Utah" because they appear so much. Good luck to you.


----------



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Scouting in real life instead of internet scouting has worked out for a lot of people. Just start looking at maps, walk around, and eventually you may find a field, river, or some other source of open water. A lot of guys on here have scouted them out and aren't very willing to give out these spots to "a new hunter new to Utah" because they appear so much. Good luck to you.


Haha thanks, that's exactly what I plan/am doing, and while scouring maps and anxiously waiting for Monday to get here I figured why not see if anyone else out there has any input on the topic. So thanks for your expertise on scouting and for the input, as I said it's all appreciated (even [email protected]$$ comments).


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't think JuniorPre was trying to be a smart @$$, just stating the truth. That said, I am sending you a PM right now about your original question.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

grab an auger, drill a hole and jump up and down really hard, than place your dekes out. brings them in 60 percent of the time, everytime!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I am a new waterfowl hunter also, so you find a spot hit me up! We can go out and be amateurs together. People on this site love newbies!


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

RandomElk16 said:


> so you find a spot hit me up!


This quote sums up this thread and a lot of others on the UWN, perfectly.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Am I the only one getting really sick of everyone ones holier than thou attitudes on here? You can offer help and advice to people and not be a total douche bag in the process. Apparently everyone is so dang good at hunting they can't help out someone else in the process.

You kind of answered your own question in your first post NateJ, where you will find open water you will find ducks. That is a lot easier said than done, especially this late in the season. Put on your thinking cap as to where you will find open water and can legally hunt it. Rivers and creeks obviously come to mind, but access and hunting them can be tricky and unique for each body of water. There are a few WMA's that have a reputation for having some open water, if you use the search function for the forum you could probably find some old threads. Good luck.


----------



## Antlers&Fish (Nov 21, 2013)

I not much help help with duck hunting but good hunting and hope someone can get off their high horse ( juniorpre360) and lend a helping hand or input. He is not asking for your first born.


----------



## calloway (Oct 30, 2007)

Mexico


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

While I agree with what Greenhead slayer and antler&fish have said, I have seen dozens of threads like this, and NOBODY has ever complained about somebody saying "put boots on the ground and stop internet scouting" so to speak. I can see both sides of this, people DO need to do there own scouting and not only rely on others, *BUT* it doesn't hurt to help a guy out once in a while. Oh and before anybody starts to jump on my back for being a "total douche bag", I will say that I gave NateJ a couple tips in a PM.


----------



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

Outdoorser & all others, I agree with a guy needs to get out there and do some personal scouting on there own. I do & will continue to "put my boots to the ground", frequently just me and my 8 year old son along to not only pass on the tradition of hunting but to hopefully install some hard work ethics, a passion and some disappointment (not every trip can be successful). But the forum is yet another tool that we all use (I mean you are here reading this) to help us along the way! Thanks to those that get it, and I hope that I get the opportunity to pay it forward!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Well said, Nate.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

spoken like a politically correct AMMO troop Nate


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

outdoorser said:


> I don't think JuniorPre was trying to be a smart @$$, just stating the truth. That said, I am sending you a PM right now about your original question.


Wasn't trying to be one at all. Glad you could see that. I've just seen more ducks out scouting in real life than I have when asking others where to go online or asking around the neighborhood.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

horn hunter said:


> This quote sums up this thread and a lot of others on the UWN, perfectly.


This wasn't me being lazy. I was in a hurry. I was letting him know that I too am new, willing to work for a hunt, and responded to his offer to have a companion. Usually makes it more fun. We pm'd and had a real discussion. Maybe we read threads differently. I haven't really seen many freeloaders on this forum honestly. Some less willing to work than others, but no one looking for a free ride. I have recieved and sent PM's of info with others. Found most to help more than look for help in threads. Is that what networking is???


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Wasn't trying to be one at all. Glad you could see that. I've just seen more ducks out scouting in real life than I have when asking others where to go online or asking around the neighborhood.


I don't think you ment it wrong. My post may have seemed like i wanted free info but the thing is, we spend time out at the wma's and hike and don't have much luck. Over time we will learn trends and continue to scout(most hunting takes years to start to have areas understood). Problem is now that there is only 3 weeks left, map and hike is becomming a little less useful. We want to get a few shots before the season ends. So i think he is saying "where can I put boot to earth, and scout."


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

calloway said:


> Mexico


Now I get it. Good one.


----------



## GWP.allday (Jan 3, 2014)

It cracks me up every time I read a post of someone saying to scout in real life and not on the internet while they them selves are on a hunting forum? that is part of the reason the forum is there. If you don't want to give any info then don't. But don't type some smart a$$ comment either. Maybe he has scouted his best but has come up with nothing and was hoping on a HUNTING FORUM someone could give him a hint.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

GWP.allday said:


> It cracks me up every time I read a post of someone saying to scout in real life and not on the internet while they them selves are on a hunting forum? that is part of the reason the forum is there. If you don't want to give any info then don't. But don't type some smart a$$ comment either. Maybe he has scouted his best but has come up with nothing and was hoping on a HUNTING FORUM someone could give him a hint.


...


----------



## GWP.allday (Jan 3, 2014)

my point exactly haha..


----------



## Brm113 (Jan 10, 2014)

I feel he same way. I'm new to the sport as well and have been going out to FB, haven't had luck so I'll be looking for a new spot this weekend. Hopefully I find a creek or river where there are still ducks hanging out. Good luck though.


----------

